# Minicomponente SONY, Parlantes y PC



## Debugg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Ramiro y quisiera recibir ayuda con respecto a este temita, paso a contarles..

Tengo un minicomponente SONY FH-C5X (es bastante viejo) que tiene ALGO roto, aun no se lo que es.

Desarmando y desarmando me di cuenta de que la fuente de alimentación a 220v está directamente conectada a la placa y no tiene ningun tipo de transformador o estabilizador, lo que me pareció extraño. Aclaro, mis conocimientos en electrónica son nulos.

Ahora bien, mi problema original fue el siguiente: Los parlantes de este minicomponente funcionan y el sonido mejor que el de los de mi notebook (obviamente) y lo que hice fué intentar conectarlos directamente a la notebook. Investigando me di cuenta de que los parlantes son ''pasivos'' ya que no se conectan a 220, por ende no funcionan con toda su capacidad conectados a la pc.
Entonces conecté los parlantes al equipo y el equipo a la notebook con un cable auxiliar. Funcionaba todo muy lindo, hasta que otra vez pasó el problema del minicomponente que fué por el cual lo desechamos.

Ahora me encuentro con otro problema: Yo necesito desarmar el minicomponente, rescatar lo que me sirve (A saber: AUX para pc, la perilla del volumen, la ficha a la cual se conectan los parlantes la que es negra y roja y la fuente que le da la potencia a los parlantes) y con eso armarlo aparte y descartar todo lo que no sirva dentro del minicomponente.

¿Por donde puedo empezar? Repito mis conocimientos son nulos y les puedo dar toda la información que falte, que asumo es mucha.
Agradezco desde ya al que me pueda dar una manito. Saludos

Van a tener que disculparme la ignorancia, pero no sé absolutamente nada asociado con el tema. Hoy me comentaron que lo que no funciona puede que sea un capacitor de la fuente.

PD: Tengo Skype y puedo realizar videollamadas, si es que facilitan las cosas. Ahora mismo estoy subiendo imágenes de todo. Espero respuestas, gracias!


----------



## pablit (Jun 15, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Hola mi nombre es Ramiro y quisiera recibir ayuda con respecto a este temita, paso a contarles..
> 
> Tengo un minicomponente SONY FH-C5X (es bastante viejo) que tiene ALGO roto, aun no se lo que es.


Hola ramiro, para ayudarte a saber lo que esta fallando necesitamos mas info.



Debugg dijo:


> Desarmando y desarmando me di cuenta de que la fuente de alimentación a 220v está directamente conectada a la placa y no tiene ningun tipo de transformador o estabilizador, lo que me pareció extraño. Aclaro, mis conocimientos en electrónica son nulos.


El transoformador es esa cosa grande y pesada de color gris,que  dice MADE IN JAPAN (si mal no veo).



Debugg dijo:


> Ahora bien, mi problema original fue el siguiente: Los parlantes de este minicomponente funcionan y el sonido mejor que el de los de mi notebook (obviamente) y lo que hice fué intentar conectarlos directamente a la notebook. Investigando me di cuenta de que los parlantes son ''pasivos'' ya que no se conectan a 220, por ende no funcionan con toda su capacidad conectados a la pc.
> Entonces conecté los parlantes al equipo y el equipo a la notebook con un cable auxiliar. Funcionaba todo muy lindo, hasta que otra vez pasó el problema del minicomponente que fué por el cual lo desechamos.


 Peliroso para la placa de sonido de tu pc lo que hiciste, lo que tenes que hacer es poner un amplificador entre los parlantes y la PC, para levantar un poco la potencia que te da la PC:Que basicamente es lo que hacias usando las entradas auxiliares del  mini. 



Debugg dijo:


> Ahora me encuentro con otro problema: Yo necesito desarmar el minicomponente, rescatar lo que me sirve (A saber: AUX para pc, la perilla del volumen, la ficha a la cual se conectan los parlantes la que es negra y roja y la fuente que le da la potencia a los parlantes) y con eso armarlo aparte y descartar todo lo que no sirva dentro del minicomponente.
> 
> ¿Por donde puedo empezar? Repito mis conocimientos son nulos y les puedo dar toda la información que falte, que asumo es mucha.
> Agradezco desde ya al que me pueda dar una manito. Saludos


Lo que yo sacaria seria la parte del amplificador (Seguramente es un integrado con las iniciales STK),  y el trafo para armar la fuente,  con esto y un par de cosas mas tendrias un tu equipo sin control remoto y sin radio, un ampli.



Debugg dijo:


> Van a tener que disculparme la ignorancia, pero no sé absolutamente nada asociado con el tema. Hoy me comentaron que lo que no funciona puede que sea un capacitor de la fuente.


nadie nacio sabiendo, y todos somos ignorantes de distintas cosas, mientras tengas ganas, aca te vamos a dar una mano.



Debugg dijo:


> PD: Tengo Skype y puedo realizar videollamadas, si es que facilitan las cosas. Ahora mismo estoy subiendo imágenes de todo. Espero respuestas, gracias!



Por el foro... Saludos.


----------



## Debugg (Jun 15, 2012)

Bien, muchisimas gracias desde ya por la rapidez de la respuesta.



pablit dijo:


> Lo que yo sacaria seria la parte del amplificador (Seguramente es un integrado con las iniciales STK),  y el trafo para armar la fuente,  con esto y un par de cosas mas tendrias un tu equipo sin control remoto y sin radio, un ampli.



Primero que nada, algunas definiciones: Que es un trafo? Transformador? Jaja, perdon pero para mi esto es como aprender Chino desde cero.
Quedo claro el objetivo de lo que busco armar/conseguir de esto?

Mi miedo es desarmar algo y romper 



pablit dijo:


> Hola ramiro, para ayudarte a saber lo que esta fallando necesitamos mas info.


Que tipo de información te doy?

Mil gracias


----------



## pablit (Jun 17, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Primero que nada, algunas definiciones: Que es un trafo? Transformador? Jaja, perdon pero para mi esto es como aprender Chino desde cero.



Bueno vamos por partes, trafo=transformador, definicion?, usa el buscador (cualquiera, wikipedia es muy descriptivo), si te surge alguna duda al tratar de entender despues volves por aca.




Debugg dijo:


> Quedo claro el objetivo de lo que busco armar/conseguir de esto?



Puede que si puede que no,  





pablit dijo:


> Lo que yo sacaria seria la parte del amplificador (Seguramente es un integrado con las iniciales STK), y el trafo para armar la fuente, con esto y un par de cosas mas *tendrias un tu equipo sin control remoto y sin radio, un ampli*..






> Mi miedo es desarmar algo y romper


Muchas veces puede que este, pero si rompes algo disfrutalo, asi tambien se aprende.




Debugg dijo:


> Que tipo de información te doy?


y..podes relatarme todo lo que paso, con el equipo, desde que anduvo hasta que ya no mas, y que es lo que hace ahora si lo enchufas...tal vez sea facil..pero si no sabes lo basico anda haciendote la idea de llevarlo a un tecnico.



Debugg dijo:


> Mil gracias


De nada¡¡

y pegale una leida a las normas del foro,Saludos¡¡


----------



## boris guillen (Jun 18, 2012)

Que falla tiene este equipo ? mejor reparalo  mas info...


----------



## plarenas (Jun 18, 2012)

se ve bonito el equipo de sonido, porque mejor no lo arreglas? un consejo lo que desconectes hazle una marca o enumerarlo por ambos lados para que después puedas rearmarlo sin problemas, y di que problema tenia este equipo....


----------



## Debugg (Jun 19, 2012)

Bien paso a contarles la historia:
El equipo tiene varios años encima, y un día dejó de funcionar. Básicamente no encendía, unicamente los leds de los CDs, el resto no. Como si le 'faltara potencia'.
Lo llevamos a reparar, nos dijeron: ''No vale la pena arreglarlo, compren uno nuevo'' Ya saben, es la sociedad en la que se vive, no? Aparentemente era un capacitor de la fuente que estaba quemado. Cuestión, mi papá se compro su nuevo minicomponente. Y éste quedo guardado sin uso.

El objetivo de esto sería Reciclarlo al mini, y utilizar tanto los parlantes (que andan y muy bien) como los componentes utiles de adentro, para armar un dispositivo que le de la potencia necesaria a los parlantes, esa potencia que la pc por sí misma no puede darle. Y así conectar los parlantes a una notebook.
El resto del equipo sí lo voy a tirar. Lo que no sirva, o lo utilizo para investigar un poco más en electronica 



pablit dijo:


> Lo que yo sacaria seria la parte del amplificador (Seguramente es un integrado con las iniciales STK),  y el trafo para armar la fuente,  con esto y un par de cosas mas tendrias un tu equipo sin control remoto y sin radio, un ampli.



Bien, encontré el integrado con las iniciales STK y tengo por separado el tranformador. Dejo imágenes 

*Como podría proseguir en el armado del ampli?*


----------



## plarenas (Jun 19, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Bien paso a contarles la historia:
> El equipo tiene varios años encima, y un día dejó de funcionar. Básicamente no encendía, unicamente los leds de los CDs, el resto no. Como si le 'faltara potencia'.
> Lo llevamos a reparar, nos dijeron: ''No vale la pena arreglarlo, compren uno nuevo'' Ya saben, es la sociedad en la que se vive, no? Aparentemente era un capacitor de la fuente que estaba quemado. Cuestión, mi papá se compro su nuevo minicomponente. Y éste quedo guardado sin uso.
> 
> ...



hay tienes el diagrama, lo primero revisa la fuente que este entregando el voltaje que deberia estar en unos 50vdc entre el pin 11 y 9 del STK, hazlo con mucho cuidado para evitar cortos, despues nos cuentas.......


----------



## Debugg (Jun 20, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> hay tienes el diagrama, lo primero revisa la fuente que este entregando el voltaje que deberia estar en unos 50vdc entre el pin 11 y 9 del STK, hazlo con mucho cuidado para evitar cortos, despues nos cuentas.......



Intenté descifrar el pdf que mandaste y sinceramente no sé interpretarlo 
Investigué esto de los 'pines' y hasta ya creo que sé identificar qué es. Pero de mediciones no sé.
Me podrían guiar paso a paso? Gracias!!


----------



## plarenas (Jun 20, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Intenté descifrar el pdf que mandaste y sinceramente no sé interpretarlo
> Investigué esto de los 'pines' y hasta ya creo que sé identificar qué es. Pero de mediciones no sé.
> Me podrían guiar paso a paso? Gracias!!



la cosa negra que tiene impreso "STK4132 II" es un circuito integrado que tiene 2 amplificadores de 25W cada uno, los pines son los alambres que le salen por la parte inferior y que están soldados a la placa donde van montados los demás componentes, desde el PIN 1 hasta el PIN 18 se cuentan de izquierda a derecha siendo el primero el PIN 1, vas a necesitar como mínimo tener un multitester para poder realizar las mediciones.....


----------



## Debugg (Jun 21, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> la cosa negra que tiene impreso "STK4132 II" es un circuito integrado que tiene 2 amplificadores de 25W cada uno, los pines son los alambres que le salen por la parte inferior y que están soldados a la placa donde van montados los demás componentes, desde el PIN 1 hasta el PIN 18 se cuentan de izquierda a derecha siendo el primero el PIN 1, vas a necesitar como mínimo tener un multitester para poder realizar las mediciones.....



*Estupendo, realicé las mediciones y el voltaje marca los 50vdc que normalmente debería. Esto quiere decir que la fuente funciona correctamente, verdad? Como prosigo?*


----------



## plarenas (Jun 21, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> *Estupendo, realicé las mediciones y el voltaje marca los 50vdc que normalmente debería. Esto quiere decir que la fuente funciona correctamente, verdad? Como prosigo?*



bueno ahora hay que probar si funciona el STK, tienes que desarmar mas y seguir el camino del  PIN 1, deberia llegar a una resistencia y a un condensador de unos 2.2uf y luego a otra resistencia de 1K, seguramente llega a uno de esos conectores blancos, lo puedes tocar con el dedo deberia dar un zumbido por el parlante.


----------



## Debugg (Jun 21, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> bueno ahora hay que probar si funciona el STK, tienes que desarmar mas y seguir el camino del  PIN 1, deberia llegar a una resistencia y a un condensador de unos 2.2uf y luego a otra resistencia de 1K, seguramente llega a uno de esos conectores blancos, lo puedes tocar con el dedo deberia dar un zumbido por el parlante.



El STK funciona creo yo, (antes de desarmarlo) yo pude escuchar varios temas, y después, el problema del equipo en sí de nuevo. Podria saltear este paso o aún consideras que es necesario?


----------



## plarenas (Jun 21, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> El STK funciona creo yo, (antes de desarmarlo) yo pude escuchar varios temas, y después, el problema del equipo en sí de nuevo. Podria saltear este paso o aún consideras que es necesario?



es porque en este punto que te menciono donde vas a conectar una de las salidas de tu PC, recuerda que tu computadora te va a entregar un comun y el canal derecho y el izquierdo el otro canal sale del PIN 18, pero viene un condensador para evitar la continua y una resistencia para limitar la corriente.....


----------



## Debugg (Jun 21, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> es porque en este punto que te menciono donde vas a conectar una de las salidas de tu PC, recuerda que tu computadora te va a entregar un comun y el canal derecho y el izquierdo el otro canal sale del PIN 18, pero viene un condensador para evitar la continua y una resistencia para limitar la corriente.....



Dejo unas imagenes del camino que yo creo es el que sigue el PIN 1 y del otro lado de la placa, fotos de la misma ''zona''.


----------



## pablit (Jun 25, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Dejo unas imagenes del camino que yo creo es el que sigue el PIN 1 y del otro lado de la placa, fotos de la misma ''zona''.



Bueno es complicado con foto y todo, pero si ese es el pin #1, tenes que fijarte en la hoja de datos  que de ahi salen, un* capacitor (2.2uF)* y una resitencia (56K a masa), y de la pata libre del capacitor se conectan otro capacitor (470pF a masa) y otra *resistencia (1K)*, la señala amplificar se pone ahi,* levantas  la pata de la resistencia (1K) (la que no esta conectada al capacitor) y pones el + de tu señal y la masa a la masa de la placa, obvio te va a quedar libre el otro canal.*
Esta es la manera complicada y la que tenes que hacer para escuchar musica, (complicada??)pero  como estamos tratando de saber que es lo que anda, directamente taca la pata de la R con el dedo sin nesesidad de desoldar nada y vas a tener ruido en tus parlantes.

Otra cosa, puede ser que no ande de una, eso no significa que no ande, puede ser que el mute este desactivado (pin#6).

En fin toca el pin 1 y conta.



Debugg dijo:


> Intenté descifrar el pdf que mandaste y sinceramente no sé interpretarlo


Por si las dudas, te dejo una imagen.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 25, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Dejo unas imagenes del camino que yo creo es el que sigue el PIN 1 y del otro lado de la placa, fotos de la misma ''zona''.



la regleta de coneccion que te marque son las entradas de audio, corta el cable y metele audio para que veas si suena bien, cuidado porque en ese punto no tiene control de volumen por lo que  va a sonar como si lo tuvieras a todo volumen.

ah los cables con audio son:

listado azul = entrada audio derecha
listado rojo = entrada audio izquierda
sin listado = comun o tierra

avísame como te va.





pablit dijo:


> Bueno es complicado con foto y todo, pero si ese es el pin #1, tenes que fijarte en la hoja de datos  que de ahi salen, un* capacitor (2.2uF)* y una resitencia (56K a masa), y de la pata libre del capacitor se conectan otro capacitor (470pF a masa) y otra *resistencia (1K)*, la señala amplificar se pone ahi,* levantas  la pata de la resistencia (1K) (la que no esta conectada al capacitor) y pones el + de tu señal y la masa a la masa de la placa, obvio te va a quedar libre el otro canal.*
> Esta es la manera complicada y la que tenes que hacer para escuchar musica, (complicada??)pero  como estamos tratando de saber que es lo que anda, directamente taca la pata de la R con el dedo sin nesesidad de desoldar nada y vas a tener ruido en tus parlantes.
> 
> Otra cosa, puede ser que no ande de una, eso no significa que no ande, puede ser que el mute este desactivado (pin#6).
> ...




en este modelo cambiaron el condensador de 2.2uf por uno de 4.7uf y el de 470pf por uno de 100 nf





Debugg dijo:


> Dejo unas imagenes del camino que yo creo es el que sigue el PIN 1 y del otro lado de la placa, fotos de la misma ''zona''.



ah marque las entradas por la parte posterior como indica pablit ponle el dedo y te vas a dar cuenta si zumba vas por buen camino y de paso identificas los canales.


----------



## Debugg (Jun 27, 2012)

Lo que pasa cuando desenchufo el equipo es que hace un sonido por los parlantes pero nada mas. Lo que toqué no sé si es lo que debía, porque no paso nada cuando lo toqué.
Dejo un video mostrando lo que hice. A los 00:45 segundos se escucha el ruido que hace.
También toqué el pin 1 y no pasó nada, no hubo zumbido ni nada.






Lo que toqué es esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 75111


Saludos!


----------



## plarenas (Jun 27, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Lo que pasa cuando desenchufo el equipo es que hace un sonido por los parlantes pero nada mas. Lo que toqué no sé si es lo que debía, porque no paso nada cuando lo toqué.
> Dejo un video mostrando lo que hice. A los 00:45 segundos se escucha el ruido que hace.
> También toqué el pin 1 y no pasó nada, no hubo zumbido ni nada.
> 
> ...



esta bien es un buen síntoma, lo mas probable es que el mute este activado, corta con cuidado la pista del PIN 6 y prueba de nuevo.


----------



## Debugg (Jun 27, 2012)

Excelente! *Zumba!* 

Cortado el PIN 6 y tocando lo mismo ahora si puedo escuchar el zumbido en los parlantes.

¿Cual es el siguiente paso?


----------



## plarenas (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahora tienes que meterle audio desde tu PC, eso era lo que querias?
Avisame manana te mando como hacerlo ahora estoy en el cine.... Jejejejeje


----------



## Debugg (Jun 27, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> Ahora tienes que meterle audio desde tu PC, eso era lo que querias?
> Avisame manana te mando como hacerlo ahora estoy en el cine.... Jejejejeje



No hay apuro, (en realidad si, pero puede esperar jajajaja) yo lo comento y cuando tengas tiempo me decis 

Sisi se como hacerlo y Lo conecté a la PC pero no se escucha. Que es lo que puede faltar?


----------



## plarenas (Jun 27, 2012)

bueno lo mas probable es que lo estas conectando mal recuerda que son 3 cables 
que generalmente son la tierra que es la malla que trae el cable uno de color rojo y el blanco

si te fijas en la placa (donde tocaste e hizo el zumbido) trae un conector con 3 cables, córtalos mas menos a la mitad y después tocas uno por uno por separado y dos deberían zumbar y uno no, el que no suena es la tierra y los otros dos son los canales.


----------



## Debugg (Jun 28, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> bueno lo mas probable es que lo estas conectando mal recuerda que son 3 cables
> que generalmente son la tierra que es la malla que trae el cable uno de color rojo y el blanco
> 
> si te fijas en la placa (donde tocaste e hizo el zumbido) trae un conector con 3 cables, córtalos mas menos a la mitad y después tocas uno por uno por separado y dos deberían zumbar y uno no, el que no suena es la tierra y los otros dos son los canales.



Entiendo pero los cables de los canales a QUE se los conecto? Porque para conectar la pc al equipo yo usaba la salida aux con un cable que va de ficha normal (la circular) a ficha blanca y ficha roja por separados. Conecto directamente a este cable los canales? Estoy confundido


----------



## plarenas (Jun 28, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Entiendo pero los cables de los canales a QUE se los conecto? Porque para conectar la pc al equipo yo usaba la salida aux con un cable que va de ficha normal (la circular) a ficha blanca y ficha roja por separados. Conecto directamente a este cable los canales? Estoy confundido



salida aux????? los PCs tienen entrada aux los que conozco solo tienen una salida de audio donde pones el subwofer o los parlantes , si le enchufas unos audifonos deberias escuchar el audio este mismo audio se los pones a la entrada ahora puedes subir unas fotos de los cables que estas usando


----------



## Debugg (Jun 28, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> salida aux????? los PCs tienen entrada aux los que conozco solo tienen una salida de audio donde pones el subwofer o los parlantes , si le enchufas unos audifonos deberias escuchar el audio este mismo audio se los pones a la entrada ahora puedes subir unas fotos de los cables que estas usando



Em, paso a utilizar el lenguaje vulgar.
Yo conecto el cable que tiene ficha negra a la pc, como si fuera un auricular. Por la otra punta tiene dos fichas, blanca y roja, esas roja y blanca las conecto al equipo por la entrada auxiliar que este tiene (Entrada roja y blanca).

Me explico?


----------



## plarenas (Jun 28, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> Em, paso a utilizar el lenguaje vulgar.
> Yo conecto el cable que tiene ficha negra a la pc, como si fuera un auricular. Por la otra punta tiene dos fichas, blanca y roja, esas roja y blanca las conecto al equipo por la entrada auxiliar que este tiene (Entrada roja y blanca).
> 
> Me explico?




olvidate de las entradas del equipo esas ya no te sirven, tienes que sacarlas o comprar un par y soldarlas a los cables que te habia indicado


----------



## Debugg (Jun 28, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> olvidate de las entradas del equipo esas ya no te sirven, tienes que sacarlas o comprar un par y soldarlas a los cables que te habia indicado



Entendido. Una cosa mas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 75108

Esos cables que salen de ahí, van hasta la perilla que regula el sonido. Esos son los que conecto a la nueva ficha? Que pasaría con el sonido entonces, no se regula?


----------



## plarenas (Jun 29, 2012)

No te preocupes por eso, prueba primero lo que te indico, cuando sepas que el sonido es optimo y que esta etapa esta al 100% operativo el amplificador seguimos con lo demas, recuerda que estamos probando si el amplificador esta bueno o no, que zumbe solo indica que esta funcionando no si va a sonar bien, me expplico?


----------



## Debugg (Jun 29, 2012)

A ver si lo entendí. (Mil disculpas)

La imagen 1 es el cable que usaba para conectar la pc al equipo por la entrada (IN) del mini
En la imagen 2 esta conectado a la pc el cable.

*La imagen 3 es el cable que yo tengo que CORTAR y soldar a una nueva FICHA de entrada, para despues conectar el cable (Img1) en ella?*

La imagen 4 es nada mas que el otro extremo del cable de Imagen 3
Conectar los cables como en la imagen 5 es una estupidez o eso es posible?


----------



## plarenas (Jun 29, 2012)

Debugg dijo:


> A ver si lo entendí. (Mil disculpas)
> 
> La imagen 1 es el cable que usaba para conectar la pc al equipo por la entrada (IN) del mini
> En la imagen 2 esta conectado a la pc el cable.
> ...



te conviene cortar el otro extremo del cable, si te fijas cable  tiene los colores de las fichas rojo y blanco el negro es el común que corresponde a la parte exterior metálica de la ficha te marque en las imágenes cual es cual para que los puedas conectar, prueba como suena y si todo anda bien te digo como hacer las conexiones para controlar el volumen


----------



## Debugg (Jun 29, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> te conviene cortar el otro extremo del cable, si te fijas cable  tiene los colores de las fichas rojo y blanco el negro es el común que corresponde a la parte exterior metálica de la ficha te marque en las imágenes cual es cual para que los puedas conectar, prueba como suena y si todo anda bien te digo como hacer las conexiones para controlar el volumen



Compré dos hembras en una tienda de electrónica y las conecté a la entrada del audio. De ahí a la pc y ya funciona todo! 

La regulación del sonido no es muy importante, lo regulo desde la pc.

Sinceramente gracias por toda la ayuda que me dieron 

MIL GRACIAS!


----------



## plarenas (Jun 29, 2012)

;debugg, ya has avanzado arto, saca el potenciometro con que controlabas el volumen y conectalo como te puse en el dibujo, con esto controlas el volumen es bastante facil en el dibujo hay una conexion para el otro canal es lo mismo pero en las conexiones de atras,, si tienes dutas me avisas


----------

